# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Muddle's random map generator

## muddle

Greetings all,
it's been forever since my last post. Finally after a long hiatus i have been able to spend a little time on map related projects. So here's a link to my random geomorph dungeon generator I have been working on.

http://picastudio.com/random/geomorphs.php

eventually I am think of combining this map generator with the dungeon room namer I built a while back:

http://picastudio.com/random/dungeons.php

would love to hear your thoughts, I know there are lots of these map and generators out there, but hopefully this one has its own merit too.

muddle

----------


## pythor

Very nice.  A few too many pillars for my tastes, but that's subjective.  I was a little surprised to notice that you didn't keep everything connected.  In most maps I looked at, there are at least a couple spots where two tiles connect to each other and nothing else.  I think I'd like more tiles that were mostly, but not completely empty space, too, but I can't be sure of that unless I try it.  Right now it looks just a bit too busy for me.  One more thing... A dark background for the non-map portions would probably make things stand out alot better.

Still, all in all it looks great!

----------


## muddle

Yes, i do agree with your feedback. I do like pillars, but because this was a simple test to see if the javascript code would even work I only added the minimum number of geomorphs, and most of those had pillars, so if I add more pillarless geomorphs it should even things out a bit. The disconnected rooms are generated by the  formula I concocted to randomly assemble geomorphs. the formula is simple, and those disconnects are the "mistakes" in the formula. All the tiles are simply pencil sketches that were scanned, I am thinking that I would replace the tile sketches with more completed pixel-art style tiles. I am thinking of something that falls somewhere inbetween old-school video game rpg tiles and the tabletop rpg top-down perspective tiles and game-mats. attached is a completely unfinished example. I know this is all kinda goofy, but I am having fun not taking things to seriously. hence the pixel graphics approach.

----------


## drow

you need more 'morphs, but you know that.   :Smile:   love the pixelart style.

----------


## muddle

more pixel art style work... yes, more geomorphs soon hopefully

----------


## muddle

still working on this. here is the first geomorph with nearly finished pixel art. to the right in the small white box is the original scanned pencil sketch.

----------


## Ascension

Looks nice, man.  The color shifts on the floor tiles are very important to keep it all from looking monotonous, so good job there.

----------


## muddle

All,
I have been working some more on this project and started to think about caves and caverns. Obviously cave walls are different than stonework walls. So I took a bit of a different approach to them. The attachment shows examples of both the Cavern walls and the dungeon stonework walls I am experimenting with. My question is: Do these work together ?(i.e. would they look out of place if shown on one map with both standard dungeon rooms and a few caverns as well? ) Your feedback is much appreciated!

----------


## Ascension

The hues, tones, and linework have to be similar for it to work and I think these work great.  Soooo...good job there, mate.

----------


## Urist

I think the true test would be too see how well they connect. Maybe if you could do up a cave that has only partly be smoothed other with stonework.

----------


## muddle

that's a great idea. thanks to all for their feedback, I will try and connect these two types of rooms and see if I can transition from one wall into another.

----------


## muddle

Ok, here's a quick attempt at connecting a room to a cave. There is one detail that stands out to me as not quite right, but I want to see if anyone else notices it first before I reveal which detail I am worried about. Feedback is always welcome.

----------


## Ascension

I can't be sure but I think the wall with the door doesn't have a shadow coming from the top right whereas the other walls do.  But I think that's pretty minor.

----------


## jfrazierjr

Yea.. the lighting/shadows are not consistent... the cavern has a "bevel" looking edge that is missing from the stone work.   Best to pick one style(preferably shadows so that orientation does not break tiles done with bevel) and stick with it for all....

----------


## muddle

Sorry for the long delay in reply.... Yes, I agree that the lighting is inconsistent, which has been bothering me a bit, but I actually intended them to be different. The cavern walls are supposed to be lit from the inside of the room ( highlighting the inner edge of walls. ) while the masonry stonework walls are supposed to be lit from the outside ( highlighting the outer edge of walls.) I am still working on this but in an effort to not get to frustrated by this problem and still have some fun, I put together a few player character icons to go on top of the map representing where the players are located. ( kinda like pixelated miniatures. )

----------


## jydradi

I can't seem to get it to work.  Is there a specific program or browser it needs?

----------

